# Old Paint Brushes



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

Here are a few old paint brushes my uncle gave me, two of them are leather bound, anybody ever heard of the brands? Sorry about the terrible quality of pics.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I've never heard of these, but it reminds me of how a museum dedicated to the painting trade would be very interesting. I'm thinking maybe put one in Las Vegas.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Johnson Paint (Newbury St, Boston, MA), sold the Dover line of brushes - stamped as yours is with the addition of "Johnson Paint". I'd scan or take a pic of a never used one, but it's late. 

they were the second best made Chinese brushes we could get. Dexter Bros, Milton, MA sold the first best, IMO. 

Do you have any info about who made the Dover brush?

the paint scheme of yours hints this maybe one from the 60's or earlier. By the mid 70's, when the China trade embargo was loosened, they were natural colored. Some weren't even coated.


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

daArch said:


> Johnson Paint (Newbury St, Boston, MA), sold the Dover line of brushes - stamped as yours is with the addition of "Johnson Paint". I'd scan or take a pic of a never used one, but it's late.
> 
> they were the second best made Chinese brushes we could get. Dexter Bros, Milton, MA sold the first best, IMO.
> 
> ...


 All it says is... 100% pure chinese bristle dover angular #51 not other writing on it or the cover.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

A online museum is not as interesting as being able to stroll down town Las Vegas. IMHO


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

We could put it right next to the Pawn Stars shop!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

CApainter said:


> A online museum is not as interesting as being able to stroll down town Las Vegas. IMHO


Lol Yeah, Freemont St can be quite an entertaining experience.:blink: Just dont walk down any of the side streets after dark :no: I watched them shoot a couple movies and an episode of Cops on Freemont.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

daArch said:


> Johnson Paint (Newbury St, Boston, MA), sold the Dover line of brushes - stamped as yours is with the addition of "Johnson Paint". I'd scan or take a pic of a never used one, but it's late.
> 
> they were the second best made Chinese brushes we could get. Dexter Bros, Milton, MA sold the first best, IMO.
> 
> ...


 You were the first person I thought about as soon as I saw the pics. I knew you would know.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

One Coat Coverage said:


> You were the first person I thought about as soon as I saw the pics. I knew you would know.



Thanks ...... I think :wheelchair:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks Mike. Love the instructions on the shuck!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I went into the vault and brought forth some samplings of the collection.









Few things to note.

All the older Chinese bristle brushes, whether from Johnson, Dexter, or unknown origins, had the same stylized word "Chinese". Many of the "newer" Purdy, Wooster, and Corona did not have the stylized word.

All the Johnson brushes in my collection would have the name of the type of brush ;"sash, cutter, angular". I could not read the handles of any of the larger exterior ovals except the apparently new "Dover" in the picture. It made me think that "Dover" was a style of brush, but then look at Mike's Dover. Not the same at all. His is a 2 1/2 (?) angular sash

Please note the length of the bristles of my virgin Dover. 3 3/4 inches. NICE!

The middle brush in the picture is the oldest in my collection (OK, the middle DUSTER). I'm posting it because of the coloring. Notice how it is similar to Mike's Dover. This brush has an interesting origin. In early 1971 and just into the painting trade, I was in a local hardware store and talking to the elder proprietor about brushes, Chinese bristle ones in particular. This was during the China trade embargo and it was IMPOSSIBLE to get Chinese bristle brushes. Suddenly, acting like a purveyor of booze during prohibition, he looked around and said in a hushed voice, "wait here, I have something to show you." He went into the back room and returned with this brush - brand new back then. I handled it as if it were a Fabergé Egg. "How much do you want for it?" "$10.00"

I paid it. Mind you, this was in 1971, $10 for a brush would be equal to about $55 today. 

So, I am guessing Mike's vintage Dover is of the same age, judging by the paint scheme. If the guy who sold me that brush was telling the truth, Mike's brush could be from the 50's.

OH, btw, Nixon lifted the China trade embargo a few months after I bought the brush, making it NOT such a wise buy after all.


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

I will try to find out some more about the age/origins of these, my uncle lives in illinois I believe.


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

The bristles on the leather bound brushes are 4 3/4" long.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Mike's QP said:


> The bristles on the leather bound brushes are 4 3/4" long.


NICE !!! :thumbup:


----------

